# Replacing Conservatory Roof



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Has anyone replaced their conservatory roof with a fully insulated and tiled roof ? 

I've been considering this for a while now, trying to work out if the expense is worth it / is it going to make it warmer / how much of a difference do you notice, especially in winter time ? 

There is nothing at all wrong with our conservatory roof, so I don't need to do this, we don't have issues with it being overly hot, it's just it gets cold evening time in winter...

Any advice or experience greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If you don't have the heat problem in the summer and your only problem is the cold evenings, why not use an infrared heater, my guess is you already do this and you are trying to compare the cost of running the heater to the cost of an insulated roof. My guess would be around £1,500 for an average conservatory insulated roof so how much does an IR heater cost each winter? £100 quid a year extra ... that's 15 years to get your money back. 
If you have lots of money and are just looking to improve then go for it, there are diy kits and professional companies you can use.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get a heater...:lol::lol:

I'm just in the middle of paying £10k to get the roof fixed on my (new to me house) sun room that was converted badly from a conservatory.

things to watch for:

1) Do you have the correct foundations to support a full tiled roof? - they're heavy.

2) You can get plastic tiles etc, but if they're not done right, they just leak. Like mine.

5 builders later, and I just ripping it all out and starting again with a new rubber flat roof to remove all the stupid gullies/peaks/corners etc.

In the winter though, apart from the indoor waterfall, we just use blankets and a small heater to take the chill off.

But, honestly.. if your roof is fine and not leaking, I wouldn't mess around with it.

:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't advise on price etc Andy but our new build has a 'sunroom' with a solid roof on the back of it, fully open to the kitchen diner.

It's south facing and as we have only just moved in, I've no idea how hot it will get in summer. We have fitted perfect fit blinds to the windows and we have bifold doors so I guess it can be kept cool enough.

As for the winter, it was lovely and warm in there, 1 cent heating rad but never ever cold during the recent cold snap in Jan.

Compare that to one of previous houses where we had a conservatory built with the sun protection/insulated glass roof on, electric convector heater in there.
In summer was baking, just french doors to outside with a single door (original back door) into the house.
In the winter, it was bloomin freezing to say the least.

Basically pal, a glass roof loses shed loads of heat in the colder months, no matter what heat you put in, you're always trying to warm up a cold space as the heat simply goes straight out of the glass roof.

Insulated roofs are a different gravy but will cost £££'s.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Now you are just showing off Neil :lol: jokes aside mate that looks really nice, i’d love to sit there reading etc.

Andy as others have said, i wouldn’t mess with it till it’s ready to come down.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best thing I did. Can use it all year round now. Cost about £4 - 5k iirc


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

bluechimp said:


> Now you are just showing off Neil :lol: jokes aside mate that looks really nice, i'd love to sit there reading etc.
> 
> Andy as others have said, i wouldn't mess with it till it's ready to come down.


Nah, not showing off pal. I know you were joking with that by the way.

I've been meaning to share some pics of the new house as the space is beaut in the kitchen diner/sunroom at the rear.

I forgot to say though about that sunroom, the walls are also insulated which obviously helps.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ikon66 said:


> Best thing I did. Can use it all year round now. Cost about £4 - 5k iirc


mate had his done and was £6k.

we've a Conny that was on the house when we bought it. wld never get one. use it for about 3 months of the year.

does make it another room for the house tho. suppose it depends how often you'd use it. and he alot cheaper than moving if it keeps the wife happy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone :thumb:

It's not south facing, so it's lovely most of the year, just in the cold weather it's gets cold in an evening. 

The more I think about it and having chatted with my wife more, the more I'm inclined to leave it alone as it is perfect otherwise and might just invest in a heater... :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Thanks everyone :thumb:
> 
> It's not south facing, so it's lovely most of the year, just in the cold weather it's gets cold in an evening.
> 
> The more I think about it and having chatted with my wife more, the more I'm inclined to leave it alone as it is perfect otherwise and might just invest in a heater... :thumb:


We have a fan heater in ours and use right through Winter. Takes no time to warm up, heater is on a thermostat so not on permanently.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'm in the process of changing our cons roof from the std poly to a lightweight Tapco style insulated roof.

In two minds as I could do it myself but I've also had quotes (the last one coming in yesterday) ranging from 5-9k.

My opinion is cons roof replacmeents are the new uPVC and there are companies everywhere doing them but the mark up is a fair bit.

My last punt is a local guy I'm waiting for a call back from who did a neighbours into a flat rubberised roof with a couple of lanterns, general joiner/builder but he's done a cracking job (I watched him from my office window lol)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

sshooie said:


> I'm in the process of changing our cons roof from the std poly to a lightweight Tapco style insulated roof.
> 
> In two minds as I could do it myself but I've also had quotes (the last one coming in yesterday) ranging from 5-9k.
> 
> ...


At that price I'd be knocking it down and building an extension! Sat working in mine now, no idea how old it is but neighbours say we'll over 20 years old. Heater is on low it's 8c outside and I'm toasty warm.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sshooie said:


> I'm in the process of changing our cons roof from the std poly to a lightweight Tapco style insulated roof.
> 
> In two minds as I could do it myself but I've also had quotes (the last one coming in yesterday) ranging from 5-9k.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, very interesting :thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> At that price I'd be knocking it down and building an extension! Sat working in mine now, no idea how old it is but neighbours say we'll over 20 years old. Heater is on low it's 8c outside and I'm toasty warm.


Yeah, I installed a wet rad when we first moved in onto the CH system and whilst it's a big (400h by 3000 K2 iirc) I'm just ****ing heat out of the roof.

The other consideration is the noise when it rains and your on a Teams call, ours would be totally unusable.

We bought the house from friends and although it was 20 years ago the cons was only £12k!

The Mrs is currently in the dining room and I'm upstairs so the idea is she'll move into the cons and we can have the dining room back

As a last pop I have sent a message to a local guy who's done a couple of rubberised roofs with lantern's on the street and I'll take it form there.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers guys, something to think about / look at :thumb:


----------

